# Ladder racks



## dantheman (May 31, 2006)

I just got a new work truck ('99 Suburban), and I've been thinking of getting a ladder rack for it. I was wondering whether most of y'all buy prebuilt racks, or build your own? 

I don't know much about welding, but given enough time and enough wire, I can get two pieces of metal to stick together, and I have a buddy who'd loan me the equipment. That way, I could save money on a rack, AND learn to weld at the same time. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I'd 'learn to weld' on something less dangerous, myself.

It's almost a one-time thing, - - buying them will be cheaper than the running-around/learning-curve.

A nice set of Weather-Guard's are probably around $400.


----------



## dantheman (May 31, 2006)

Dangerous? How is a ladder rack any more dangerous than anything else, as long as I build it on the ground before bolting it to the roof?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Not trying to be insulting, Dan.

It's dangerous when (if, that is) it collapses under a load at about 60 miles an hour.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Don't want to get into a long story right now (especially one I've told before), - - but I know a guy who 'practiced' his welding once, - - it cost him a (the practice) trailer, a brand new motorcycle, and a brand new Van.

Oh, - - and I forgot to mention the 'side-note'.

All this happened while he was on his way to pick up his wife, - - who, incidentally, - - needed a ride because she had just totalled her car :shifty:


----------



## dantheman (May 31, 2006)

Do you think some of that risk could be alleviated by having an experienced welder look it over and check it out before I install it? I guess what I'm asking is whether serious flaws like what you just described would be apparent to someone with a more trained eye than mine.


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 21, 2006)

You need to consider design also. Lateral stress loads can easily overcome good welding skills and /or vehicle attachment hardware.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

dantheman said:


> Do you think some of that risk could be alleviated by having an experienced welder look it over and check it out before I install it? I guess what I'm asking is whether serious flaws like what you just described would be apparent to someone with a more trained eye than mine.


Not gonna pretend I know a single thing about welding, Dan, - - I'm sure others will be along soon with (much) more knowledge on the subject.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I might know a guy who put the lateral design strength of his ladder racks to a pretty good test in a parking garage. Maybe he even got hung up on the fire sprinkler pipework. Maybe it was even me about 12 years ago. My memory is so foggy....


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I remember that story Tom.

I've built my own racks many times and my welding still stinks. I've never had one come down. My uncle did once, but he just flat overloaded it.

Bob


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

I love these forums...everyone answers like car dealers...they think anything they say will fly!.....anyway~ why not check out local papers, craigslist, ebay, etc and see if you can get a used set up? Also, you said you have a buddy with the equipment? Can he help you with it, so you could have more peace of mind? Just a thought.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

dantheman said:


> I don't know much about welding, but given enough time and enough wire, I can get two pieces of metal to stick together, and I have a buddy who'd loan me the equipment. That way, I could save money on a rack, AND learn to weld at the same time. Any thoughts?


If you've got more money than time, buy one.
if you've got more time than money, build one.

I've got a set of removeable racks with a 1000 lb capacity. They cost $300 plus shipping and I love them. Here's a link to the company - http://www.haulerracks.com/


----------



## BDA4Life (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm looking to sell my T-Rac that don't fit on my 05 Tacoma.They fit on mid size trucks without a bed liner over the rail.I paid $500 new will sell for $250.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm a pretty decent welder and buy racks. The issues are;

1) liability. Who pays if the rack fails in an accident?
2) feasability. Can you actually go against a manufacturing co. and beat them on quality and price? NO! You can beat them on price but will have a rusting piece of junk on top of your truck and maybe start rapid depreciation your truck in the process.


----------



## dantheman (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the good advice - especially about the depreciation and "rusting piece of junk" factor. I think I'll probably go ahead and look at buying some pre-made ones. I haven't been able to find any that fit a Suburban, off-hand - I guess for that, I should probably get some of the ones that are designed for vans...


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Ladder racks for Suburbans*

Hey Dan,
Glad to see another Suburban work truck owner. I love mine and will never go back to pickups or vans. 
I ran into this rack problem with by Burb. There are no drip rails to fasten the rack to. So a van rack will not work. These are not common to find and you even considering welding your own is kin to watching the guy come out of Home Depot with his hand out the window holding down the twine fastened sheets of paneling. Don't do it!!!!!
Weatherguard & Vanguard are good places to look into. 
Good Luck. I tow a trailer with racks. :shifty:


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 21, 2006)

dantheman said:


> Thanks for all the good advice - especially about the depreciation and "rusting piece of junk" factor. I think I'll probably go ahead and look at buying some pre-made ones. I haven't been able to find any that fit a Suburban, off-hand - I guess for that, I should probably get some of the ones that are designed for vans...


If you have access to the nearby boating area, you may find a company that builds T-tops and towers for boats...I had my local shop custom make my racks from 2 1/2" aluminum tubing...no rust and very strong and light. I've seen a couple they've done for Suburbans...looked good though it looks like the attaching points were drilled thru the roof. I've also seen some nice racks manufactured by the off-roading community. Not sure if their still in business but Con-fer use to make an extremely strong and good looking rack.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

These racks would go okay on a Suburban. http://www.americanvan.com/catalog/standard_wide_desk.cfm?FamilyID=247


----------



## briselec (Feb 14, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> I might know a guy who put the lateral design strength of his ladder racks to a pretty good test in a parking garage. Maybe he even got hung up on the fire sprinkler pipework. Maybe it was even me about 12 years ago. My memory is so foggy....


That's not too bad. U know the piece of wire attached to conduit carrier caps so you don't lose them - a newbie working for us managed to lasso a fence post with it and ripped the whole shebang off the top of the van.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm not a cetified welder, but have been welding for years and built many flat beds, ladder racks, car chasis, roll cages, etc...

I will neveer buy a pre-made rack, not becasue I'm cheap, but because the layout I want is totally different than a universal type allows. But I can tell you with all honesty, by the time you price new steel, welding wire/gas, electricity to run the equipment, grinding wheels, time down to build it, all prep and paiting materials you will always spend more doing it yourself...but you have exactly what you want/need instead of compromises. So the descion is upto you.

If you've got a freind that knows how to weld, have him stop and look at your welds. Racks are'nt rocket science, just using proper sized materials and layout along with good penetration and you'll be golden.


----------



## RussellF (Aug 22, 2006)

I would agree with IHI........I built my own also.....I am by no means a pro(welder), but it did come out pretty much the way I wanted. I just wanted it to hold a couple of ladders and some planks...I would never load it up. I got an estimate from a welder on a custom rack and it was over $800......I don't know what that guy was thinking of.

It is posted here: http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=13134


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

:laughing: LoL....Russell, did you build those racks to keep your ladders outta the water?


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

LMFAO!!!! Russels, that picture is priceless. Get a website and put it on the front page with the caption "No matter what, we'll be there for you"

I'm sure your welders price was about right, I know for roll cages they get $5-10 per weld/point of weld and prices vary on material type as well weather it be mild steel of chrome moly. 

I know when I built the one that's on my Ford it was a design of previous models. I wanted the entire thing removable as 1 unit-tool boxes and all-so if I was towing out of state i could remove the wind catcher and have a normal truck. I only removed it a few times-which was'nt as bad as I thought it'd be even with all my tools and junk in it, but my mileage did'nt pick up any and the truck looked naked everytime I removed it LOL!! But I still had over $500 in materials with the steel, primer, and paint so everything was color matched.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I am a pretty decent welder myself and I would not consider making my own. And I make everything.

I have a System-One set on my van and love it. The System-One racks for pickups are way cool.

Consider the time to engineer, time to gather up the parts and material, and the COST of the material, etc....Just to save a few hundred bucks? Which are deductible anyway?
No. I'm good.


----------



## RussellF (Aug 22, 2006)

I made it so that the three cross members that are over the bed just lift off in case I have to carry something tall.........I have the big space from the one post in the rear to the one in the front because I have two topside boxes that will one day be taking up that space. I think that I have not much more than $200 in materials into that rack.......although untold amounts of labor time!!!! I just do it for fun though. That is a good idea IHI....  Some bigger tires on that trailer would have had me out of the water.........Hmmmm


----------

